

Show HN: Email Marketing with RedCappi - Redesigned with a focus on simplicity - nej
http://www.redcappi.com/?hn

======
nej
Hey guys we just redesigned our email marketing website from scratch with a
big focus on simplicity. Interested in knowing what you guys think. Some
questions that may come are, what's the difference between RedCappi and the
other guys? Well for one, RedCappi is not as expensive as the other guys and
the process of creating an email campaign is a lot more straightforward as
well.

